

Digital Reality – A Conversation with Neil Gershenfeld - poppingtonic
https://edge.org/conversation/neil_gershenfeld-digital-reality

======
lvs
The Gersh is one of those people who is making absolutely no sense about half
the time, and the other half he's making perfect sense and everything is
suddenly crystal clear. In the former case, it's usually when he's talking
about some kind of vague and convoluted futurism. In the latter case, it's
usually when he's talking about EE history.

(Side note: nobody ever goes back and holds the futurists to account when
they're wrong. It's critical to be futuristic about a time that occurs after
you plan to retire.)

